# [video] A Beautiful Storm



## AlexKid (Jan 1, 2014)

This is such a wonderful piano piece that isn't known by many people. I tried my very best to give it a suiting expression, but feedback on how to play it better is always very welcome!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

AlexKid said:


> This is such a wonderful piano piece that isn't known by many people. I tried my very best to give it a suiting expression, but feedback on how to play it better is always very welcome!


Beauty is within the ear of the listener.

The piece is that sort of genre I call pseudo-classical, one sub-genre of contemporary piano via new-age.

The music itself has no attraction for me, there is just nothing there to pull and engage my ear, i.e. it seems the music expresses -- nothing -- so it leaves me cold, no matter how well played. Believing that, I think the musical content of the piece so thin and bland that any player would have trouble bringing much of anything to the piece.

P.s. Your playing is fine, and if you keep at it, it will improve that much more 

ADD: P.p.s. you will barely further develop any worthwhile technique playing repertoire such as the piece you do here. It demands little -- so play away, but if you want more chops, you will work on some other more truly classical fare, from the far past, less far past or present.


----------



## AlexKid (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for your honest feedback Petr, but like you mentioned "Beauty is within the ear of the listener" and this is a piece I can truly appreciate, if not I wouldn't have bothered playing it.
About the developing part, i'm still fairly new to playing the piano and I just do it as a hobby, so I am gradually taking on harder pieces at my own tempo and this one looked like a good challenge to me. I would love to play Fantasie Impromptu or Beethovens 3rd one day but I know these things take time and I need to take it step by step.
I also need to improve my sightreading, because this muscle memory drilling I do is not the right way to learn the piano, it just fades after one month of inactivity and you are left with... nothing


----------

